# How often do you re-spool?



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I am guilty of going too long between respooling also. I always used mono until the spool memory caused problems or shortened my casts. I keep thinking of spooling up 2/3-3/4 with Dacron braided backing on my casting gear and then just swapping out the first 1/3-1/4 of line every time the nail knot starts hitting the eyelets when I cast. This is probably the wrong answer, but oh well.

Nate


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I re spool mono 3 times a year as I fish year round. Also use silicone spray on the line for treatment when it acts tooo stiff for casting reels.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

One trick I started doing many years ago when my braid is looking a little frayed and beat up, is I will unspool it and reverse it. So the bottom where it was tied to the spool, which is usually fresh, will now be on top, which will be tied to my leader.

This takes some doing, which means it needs to be wound off the reel onto a spool, then that spool needs to be wound onto another spool, then that spool needs to be wound back on the reel. You can use 2 other old reels with large enough capacity to do it quickly. Then what works best after that, is take it out on the boat with you and idle the boat in fairly deep water with no leader tied to it. Let it all out with some resistance until it's completely out. Keep the rod pointed behind the boat and drag it for a few minutes. Then click the boat in neutral. Wrap a dry hand towel around the line to remove moisture and wind the line back on the rod. Then you are good to go with basically fresh line for the most part. I usually get twice the life out of good line this way.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I re-spool braid every few years or when I lose more than 20 or so yds of line from re-tying worn FC leader or frayed braid.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I spool the reels w/ mono then I splice in 150yds of power pro onto the mono then I just change out the PP when I "think" it needs to go...like this run on sentence


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Lol how much mono do you put on before the pp?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

enough mono so that a 150yd filler spool tops off the spool...figuring that out is so much fun........

in reality fishing inshore u will probably never see the mono..ever


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> I spool the reels w/ mono then I splice in 150yds of power pro onto the mono then I just change out the PP when I "think" it needs to go...like this run on sentence


One guy I know, and I am thinking about doing, does the same thing but with braid. He splices on 150 yards of braid and then when he gets down to that splice, he just replaces the 150 yards.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Eric Partin said:


> One guy I know, and I am thinking about doing, does the same thing but with braid. He splices on 150 yards of braid and then when he gets down to that splice, he just replaces the 150 yards.


.....takes the fun out of creating new words trying to figure how much mono...how does he figure the 150???


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> .....takes the fun out of creating new words trying to figure how much mono...how does he figure the 150???


You know, I never asked him, I guess he eye balls it. Come to think of it, I think I read it on Salt Strong too. Yup her it is: http://www.saltstrong.com/articles/how-to-spool-a-spinning-reel-with-braid/

Here is the quote: 
*Savings Tip #3*
Another benefit of braid is that it’s true breaking strength typically is higher than that of mono. Knowing this along with the fact that braided line doesn’t weaken much due to exposure to the elements opens the door for some more savings for anglers like you and me who don’t like to waste money…

So savings tip #3 involves splicing the braid at a measured yardage mark in order to allow the base line to stay on the spool for a very long time while only replacing the top section at a pre-determined yardage whenever duty calls.

Since I spend most of my time stalking redfish, snook, and trout in the shallows, it is very rare that I have more than 75 yards of line out…

Knowing this, I purposefully walk out 75 yards of line after the very first time I load my reel with braid, and cut the line at that 75-yard mark…

Then, I’ll tie a Modified Double Uni Knot (for braid to braid) to connect the line back together and that will be the point at which I go back to for all future re-spooling needs.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

You guys remember I mentioned having the 2 old larger reels sitting around, handy, back above on this thread? Well take both of them out and set them aside. Next, take your reel that you are re-spooling with nothing on the spool. next quick tie on the braid to the spool and wind on all of the 125-150yrd spool of braid onto the reel spool as normal (which means putting the spool down on the floor with label up, NOT the pencil thru the hole trick). So wind all the braid on the spool. Next, get the mono you are going to use as a backer material (I usually match the stated pound test in braid). Do your braid to mono splice knot. For me, that's an Simplified FG knot. Then wind on the mono, the same way as the braid until the spool is completely full.

Next, transfer all the line to one of those old reels. Next, transfer that same line to the next older reel. Finally, transfer all that line back to your original reel that you are re-spooling. Takes some work but you take the guessing right out of the equation.

Ted Haas


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Make your longest cast in the yard or a field. Put your rod down, walk to the lure (I use a heavy soft plastic fluke with the hook buried), pin your spool of braid down to the ground with a pencil, walk back to your rod with the tag end from the spool, then splice. I use a blood knot. Walk past your rod and then back if your spool was a little low to begin with.


----------

